# WoW mit ATI Radeon X1200



## kingrool (8. Dezember 2008)

hallo wollte mir ein laptop holen für die schule,
wollte mal wissen ob Wow drauf laufen könnte?

2Gb Arbeitsspeicher
Grafikkarte: ATI Radeon X1200


----------



## Azuriel (8. Dezember 2008)

wohl eher holpern .. von laufen ist das dann weit entfernt. spaß wirds dir definitiv nicht machen, das kann ich dir gleich sagen


----------



## kingrool (8. Dezember 2008)

und was wäre mit der 
Mobile Intel GMA 4500M (GL40)


----------



## painschkes (8. Dezember 2008)

_Auch nicht wirklich.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## kingrool (8. Dezember 2008)

könnte man denn später nachrüstenß


----------



## painschkes (8. Dezember 2008)

_Ist bei Laptops immer ne schwierige Sache.. Arbeitsspeicher klappt.. aber Grafikkarten etc sind kompliziert/garnicht machbar._


----------



## Azuriel (8. Dezember 2008)

also lieber gleich ein paar euro mehr ausgeben ... oder überlegen ob nicht doch lieber einen rechner anstatt eines laptops


----------



## kingrool (8. Dezember 2008)

wie teuer ca. müsste der laptop sein damit WoW laüft.
also will keine Spiiele mit super grfik drauf spielen, sonder nur wow


----------



## painschkes (8. Dezember 2008)

_Und wieso unbedingt nen Laptop? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## kingrool (8. Dezember 2008)

naja hab ja rechner, aber auch ein bruder. wir teilen uns also den rechner und Wow^^
aber ein der lapto müsste wohl dann so 1000€ kosten oder?


----------



## painschkes (8. Dezember 2008)

_Nein.. nicht wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich schau nachher mal , muss jetzt los.._


----------



## Xairon (8. Dezember 2008)

Schaff dir lieber nen 2ten PC an. Gleichwertige Hardware für nen PC ist um einiges billiger als fürn Lapi


----------



## Gyrlin (9. Dezember 2008)

Im moment spiel ich WoW auch auf meinem Lappi.

Wenn ich zuhause bin (und dran denke) schreib ich ma die Daten hier rein.

MfG


----------



## Extro (9. Dezember 2008)

Acer Aspire 5920g
Kostet c.a 500€(Nicht neu)
Neu 899€

Intel Core 2 Duo CPU   T7300
2gb RAM
GeForce 8600M GT 

WoW läuft flüssig mit mittlere Grafik mit 40 FPS


----------



## painschkes (9. Dezember 2008)

_Joa , liegt aber vllt auch daran das die CPU/Grafikkarte schneller ist als das vom TE? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Xelyna (9. Dezember 2008)

Huhu
Ich hab mir jetzt tatsächlich den hier gekauft:
http://www.amazon.de/Acer-6930G-584G32MN-N...6305&sr=8-1

und bin rundum total zufrieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ist die Nvidia GeForce 9600M GT drin, nicht highend aber zum zocken ohne Ruckeln und Hoppsern einwandfrei (:


----------



## Falathrim (9. Dezember 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Huhu
> Ich hab mir jetzt tatsächlich den hier gekauft:
> http://www.amazon.de/Acer-6930G-584G32MN-N...6305&sr=8-1
> 
> ...


Für das MacBook Pro mit fast denselben Komponenten aber halt als Mac zahlt man 1000 Euro mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (9. Dezember 2008)

Habe auch ein Notebook 
Das HP Pavilion dv5 1190 eg.
3 GB DDR 3 RAM
9600 M GT 512 MB VRAM (768 shared).
320 Gb SATA HD
HDMI
eSATA
WoW läuft flüssig bei 1024x768 Pixel (glaub ich) Mittler-hoher Qualität:
50-99 FPS.
Also absolut für ein Notebook ok, und ausreichend für die nächsten 2-3 Jahre.
Und wenn der RAM nicht reicht wird auf 4 Gb aufgerüstet, wenn die Graka nicht langt wird auf eine externe Lösung gehofft, wenn die CPU nicht mehr reicht, muss ein neuer her, oder wenn möglich alles auf low.
Bei einem NB verwarte ich keine Desktopwerte und bin deswegen auch hier mit etwas weniger zufrieden.
Dafür ist man Mobil und es ist ja nicht als Hauptrechner gedacht sondern eher fürs Arbeiten, Office, ... .
und da hölt er sogar länger.
Für WoW könnts in 2-3 Jahren aber wieder eng werden.
Aber dann hoffe ich auf eine externe grafikkarte wie aktuell die 3850 für Notebooks.
Das dieses konzept ausgebaut und verbessert bzw, fortgeführt wird.
http://www.golem.de/0806/60201.html
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Rinoja (22. Dezember 2008)

Azuriel schrieb:


> wohl eher holpern .. von laufen ist das dann weit entfernt. spaß wirds dir definitiv nicht machen, das kann ich dir gleich sagen



also mein Rechner (kein Laptop) hat die gleiche Graka und hatte bis vor ner Woche noch 1GB, jetzt auch 2, lief/läuft 1A bei mir


----------

